# Tls to unbound possible?



## wanttotree (Apr 10, 2019)

Hi guys, i am wondering if i can setup my unbound to serve as dns over tls. It will serve as full recursive mode. The reason why i wanna do that so i can use unbound outside my local network, eg: on the road mobile.

I am aware that i can setup unbound to forward queries to 3rd party dns server eg: google and cloudfare through tls, but thats not what i am looking for. I hope its possible to do.


----------



## D-FENS (Apr 10, 2019)

You should probably look into installing dns/bind914. I cannot find any documentation on the web about unbound serving via TLS.
Take a look here for an example how to configure the TLS tunnel: https://kb.isc.org/docs/aa-01386


----------



## D-FENS (Apr 10, 2019)

What do you want to protect against exactly?


----------



## wanttotree (Apr 10, 2019)

roccobaroccoSC said:


> What do you want to protect against exactly?


I just want it to work with my android pie. Seems like it only supports dns over tls.


----------



## wanttotree (Apr 10, 2019)

roccobaroccoSC said:


> You should probably look into installing dns/bind914. I cannot find any documentation on the web about unbound serving via TLS.
> Take a look here for an example how to configure the TLS tunnel: https://kb.isc.org/docs/aa-01386


Thanx for this recommendation. Looking to get it working later tonight. Wish me luck.


----------



## D-FENS (Apr 10, 2019)

I see, that makes sense. Then installing bind is worth a shot. From what I read on the web, DNS over TLS is quite a new thing so very few packages support it. Bind is one of the options I could find.


----------



## wanttotree (Apr 10, 2019)

roccobaroccoSC said:


> I see, that makes sense. Then installing bind is worth a shot. From what I read on the web, DNS over TLS is quite a new thing so very few packages support it. Bind is one of the options I could find.


Any guide out there u can point me to? Cause i think it might need specific conf.


----------



## D-FENS (Apr 10, 2019)

wanttotree said:


> Any guide out there u can point me to? Cause i think it might need specific conf.


Sorry, I myself have used unbound, dnsmasq and nsd but not bind. I have a book about it: "DNS and Bind", it's quite old.


----------

